# Can't find linux_base-c6-6.4_1 in /usr/ports



## icecoke (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

I want to install linux_base-c6-6.4_1 in my FreeBSD 10.0 REL, but it seems its not available in my ports tree?

It's listed here http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=linux_base&stype=all&sektion=all and I find many discussions in the web, which are fairly new, so I must miss something obviously  :\ 

In my /etc/portsnap.conf I have: 
	
	



```
portsnap.FreeBSD.org
```

Please enlighten me!


----------



## icecoke (Mar 16, 2014)

hmm, shame on me. I changed the paths in the config to have a new db and ports path, did a `portsnap fetch extract` an now it's there. Something in my installation must be wrong... :OOO


----------



## icecoke (Mar 16, 2014)

Got it. So for anyone being blind as me: I commented out the

`INDEX INDEX-8 DESCRIBE.8
INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9`

lines in the config. Bad idea, as the packaged I wanted is not listed in INDEX-10.


----------



## scottro (Mar 16, 2014)

Are you looking for @xmj's c6 ports?  

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=44800

Those are available on github.  You would get them with 
`git clone [url=http://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/]http://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/[/url]`

If you use those, you shouldn't have to edit anything in ports once you've run the command mentioned in its README.md


----------



## icecoke (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Nice link!


----------

